# PVC verses TPO



## rfaveau (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello Gentleman. I'm a facilities coordinator with a company in Rocklin Ca were it gets extremely hot. I am in the process of comparing PVC to TPO commercial roofing materials. I've been through the pros and cons info, but I'm interested in the actual experience many of you have had with each material. I've been told that TPO is prone to yellowing. have any of you experienced this and have they rectified this problem? Also, which material's seams tend to hold up better in extreme heat situations? Any assistance on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tetondreams (Feb 1, 2019)

TPO has had some heat/ light issues in the past, mainly from magnified light rays off of windows. 
I prefer PVC over TPO because the product has a longer track record and we know it’s negatives. I’d choose EPDM over both but where I live we have more cold days than hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaker (May 3, 2018)

*PVC / TPO in high heat areas*

My two cents:

In high heat PVC will out gas into the attic space and tenants may smell it. That's why there are out gassing vents on PVC roofs. PVC is also a known carcinogen. I would not suggest PVC in high heat environments just for this reason.
We've done installs in Rocklin over the years and go with TPO or a fluid applied system for this reason, usually fluid. If the install is done properly seams should be fine with PVC or TPO.
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Enzothecommercialroofer (Oct 18, 2021)

Only use PVC when there is chemical contact or animal fats from the vents in a restaurant cooking lots of meat.


----------

